# sugru



## limz_777 (8 Apr 2015)

anyone use this product , wonder is it aquarium safe


----------



## BigTom (10 Apr 2015)

I have used it. Works really well but I've no idea if its aquarium safe. I'd probably try asking the manufacturers if its known to leach anything in water.

Sent from my Xperia T using Tapatalk


----------



## limz_777 (11 Apr 2015)

does it work fine ? what repairs you did ?


----------



## BigTom (11 Apr 2015)

I just did a minor job to enlarge two buttons on one of my cameras in order to improve the ergonomics. Someone had sent me one of the little tester sachets. 

Sent from my Xperia T using Tapatalk


----------



## OllieNZ (11 Apr 2015)

It appears to be silicone and talc, I'd think once it's cured it will be environmentally neutral.


----------



## limz_777 (11 Apr 2015)

i am thinking to use it to repair my fave shoe too, seem like there poor reviews on that


----------

